# mods and money



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

so i need some ideas guys. i have 3000 that i can put into the goat right now that i have put aside. i dont know what to do. all i have is a cat back system. nothing else. anyone have any ideas how to put that money into making the most power i can? any ideas would greatly be appreciated. i have an 05. :willy:


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe a cam+headers+tune?:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd buy a classic GTO project car.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I'd buy a classic GTO project car.


:agree


never thought of that good idea:cheers:cool
arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

bigboom44 said:


> so i need some ideas guys. i have 3000 that i can put into the goat right now that i have put aside. i dont know what to do. all i have is a cat back system. nothing else. anyone have any ideas how to put that money into making the most power i can? any ideas would greatly be appreciated. i have an 05. :willy:


If you want all out power, I'd go with Headers, tune, and some nice tires... maybe a Billet short shifter if you don't already have an aftermarket shifter. I rule out the cam because I doubt you will have enough for all that.... especially labor costs.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Supesion U got the power now put it to the ground Or Buy and HID Kit from Me


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

But otherwise,

AEM Brute Force CAI

SLP Pontiac GTO Mid-Length Headers with High-Flow Cats 

FAST 54039 LSX Intake Manifold 92mm

92MM BILLET THROTTLE BODY 

Total:
2778.00$

Use the rest to get a really good tune. (400+) This will put you 200 Over or Look Below

If you get these headers instead of the slp You will have 850 More to play with

Pace Setter Armor Coat Headers

Switch To all Royal Purple Fluids to 

Also Get An resontar delete FREEE

IF you are handy U Should be able to do most of these Mods.

All i want is a thanx.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

3 grand is a really nice start. Headers and exhaust are a must along with a tune. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks guys for the imput. so if i do headers, cai, intake manifold and throttle body along with a tune, how much could i gain?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a pro, but I'd guess about 35whp at the most. You have better options with 3k for more power though.


----------



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

aramz what do you think 4 more power? thank you 4 your imput


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Best thing you can do with $3000 is find out what guals you have for the car. Track, AutoX, DD?

If I had $3000 I would do coated Pacesetter LTs, shifter, tune, and suspension. Best foundation for anything in the future.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

What you might think about What I added These would be more of an gateway to other mods I.E. Cams , Stroke Kit,Etc.

But what they would give you is Way better throttle Response, And a little more power. But the diffrence comes into play when you get the Cams and such this is were The most noticable diffrence will come into play.

Honstly you would get 400-435 H.P. At the wheels With a good tune. This would be perfect, Any more than this 450+ and you will still start having to upgrade drivetrain compents clutch,drive shafts , Half shafts Etc


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Honstly you would get 400-435 H.P. At the wheels With a good tune *and a cam*.


_fixed_


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> maybe a cam+headers+tune?:cheers


:agree

Thats where I would put my 3k.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> maybe a cam+headers+tune?:cheers


:agree and tires would be a good idea as well


----------



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

what would be a good cam for the car. i know there many of them, but will probably do headers, cam, tune. or save for a few more weeks and get a turbo


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

If you get an turbo you might have to get a diffrent cam Don't quote me but i am pretty sure you would


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

bigboom44 said:


> what would be a good cam for the car. i know there many of them, but will probably do headers, cam, tune. or save for a few more weeks and get a turbo


Comp Cams has a good number of cams with different lifts and durations depending on what you're looking for with regards to power out put


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I would stray from a turbo unless your plans down the road are pretty serious. I think most people are pretty happy with their 12s cam & bolt-ons cars.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Your question was how to get the most power, and Id have to agree with the turbo solution. There are a few for sale on here for 3500 or 4000. Save a little more and get yourself an STS Turbo kit and knock on the 500whp door! And you absolutely cannot beat that sound.
Like others have said, if you can do your own work it will change what you can afford to buy. Whatever you spend it on let us know what you get and how it works out. Im just rolling around stock for now. Svede has got my mind boiling on a new rear with 3.91s that should wake things up a bit.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bigboom44 said:


> so i need some ideas guys. i have 3000 that i can put into the goat right now that i have put aside. i dont know what to do. all i have is a cat back system. nothing else. anyone have any ideas how to put that money into making the most power i can? any ideas would greatly be appreciated. i have an 05. :willy:




Get a CAI, headers, U/D pulley, drag bags and a good tune


----------



## Charged327 (Feb 23, 2009)

bigboom44 said:


> what would be a good cam for the car. i know there many of them, but will probably do headers, cam, tune. or save for a few more weeks and get a turbo


The best advice that I can give you is get all the bolt ons out of the way first, before you start messing with the internals. ie. CAI, Headers, cat bak, dyno tune, don't mess around with superchips or diablo, they are conservative and safe blanket tunes. Every car is different and is the sum of the individual mods installed on it. A dyno tune will make adjustments to your tune based on the individual mods you have made to your car, typical handheld tunes can't do this accurately. 

If you plan going with a front mount turbo in the future don't bother with headers, you won't need them. Also, shorty headers are just barely more efficient than the stock manifolds, save you money and go for the long tubes. If plan on a big cam, supercharger or nitrous long tubes are a must.

Cam should be your last mod after you have chosen the rest of your power adders. You will need a different cam for a turbo car, than you will a need for a N02 car, then you will need for a supercharged car. And if you want to be totally naturally aspirated then you will need a totally different cam as well, not to mention a big cam requires a higher stalled torque converter. 

If you have the A4, then you should start saving for a new tranny because the 4l60/65e doesn't respond well to added power. The 4l60e in my 08 Sierra only lasted 2,000 miles with a supercharger. But then again it weighs about 1,000lbs more than your goat. 

Guess what I am trying to say is have a total plan for your car before you start shelling out money. Worst thing you can do is spend a lot of money on mod that will not grow with you and your build goals. Determine what your final power goals are and do your research and make educated decisions.


----------



## Charged327 (Feb 23, 2009)

are some links to some good info on making upgrades to your ls engine, hope I don't get in trouble for linking to another forum:

So you wanna go fast:
So You Wanna Be Fast... - LS1TECH

Cam Info:
Got cam/heads/rocker/machining questions about LS1, LS2, LS6? READ ME FIRST! - LS1TECH

Exhaust and Induction:
Mod Guide: Induction and Exhuast (PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING) - LS1TECH

Forced Induction:
Radix vs.Trick vs. STS vs.... - PerformanceTrucks.net Forums

Nitrous:


Good luck with your research :cheers


----------

